# South East Wisconsin - Looking for a used Arctic Sectional 10'



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

preferably with skid loader plate. Location in mid-west preferred.-Thanks.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a 10'. PM me your number


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Skid plate
Repainted CNH grey, was yellow but faded and I hate yellow
Brand new cutting edges and shoes


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Does it have to be an Arctic?

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/grand-rapids-mi-10-metal-pless-w-liveedge.177113/


----------

